# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Crossjoin and DrilldownLevelTop

## tuxmobil

hi 

I m having this query which works fine:

SELECT NON EMPTY Crossjoin(  Hierarchize({DrilldownLevel({[Underlyings].[All].[AllMember]})}),   Hierarchize({DrilldownLevelTop({[BucketRelative].[All].[AllMember]}, 2.0, , [Measures].[contributors.COUNT])})) DIMENSION PROPERTIES PARENT_UNIQUE_NAME ON ROWS, {[HistoricalDates].[AsOfDate].Members} ON COLUMNS FROM [EquityDerivativesCube] WHERE [Measures].[contributors.COUNT]

the problem is that the Crossjoin is done after the DrilldownLevelTop so my results concerning the dimension [BucketRelative] are always the same and do not care about the [Underlyings] dimension against which the join is done

I m wondering if MDX is able to handle a query in which the DrilldownLevelTop is done after the Crossjoin ?

hope this is clear ...

thnx in advance

----------

